# Gorgeous Wife Pic



## oldmacman (Dec 20, 2010)

My Wife hates having her picture taken, so it was a surprise when she volunteered to sit down for a couple shots. I had been shooting macros all day, outside, in the cold so my camera died after the first shot. I had to use my son's 30D, which doesn't work with my PW. I had to put the flash on camera and bounced it off a white reflector on camera left and used the silver lining to camera right to try and generate some fill. It worked out not bad, all things considered. 

C&C welcome.


----------



## SabrinaO (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't like the pose or the composition. This photo looks oversharpened too. Whats your exif info? I think you were good with the white reflector.. but the silver one is adding too much shine and a grey to her hair.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 21, 2010)

SabrinaO said:


> I don't like the pose or the composition. This photo looks oversharpened too. Whats your exif info? I think you were good with the white reflector.. but the silver one is adding too much shine and a grey to her hair.



Thanks for looking. YOu are right, that silver reflector is terrible. Here is the EXIF.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2010)

Why wouldn't a 30D work with a Pocket Wizard?


----------



## rainking (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm still learning so excuse my question. Why would you need to shoot at ISO 400 when using a flash?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 21, 2010)

I agree with above, the shot does look a little over sharpened. I dont know if its just me, but... sort of looks like she has a Silver   ( not sure if this is even the right word)  haze on her face?
She has beautiful eyes! Maybe shell model for you again...


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Why wouldn't a 30D work with a Pocket Wizard?



I had keyed it to work with the 5D MkII when I initially set it up.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 21, 2010)

rainking said:


> I'm still learning so excuse my question. Why would you need to shoot at ISO 400 when using a flash?



I was trying to get one flash to do the job of two by bouncing if off the white reflector and into the silver reflector. It gave me an extra stop to play with over shooting at 200.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 21, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I agree with above, the shot does look a little over sharpened. I dont know if its just me, but... sort of looks like she has a Silver   ( not sure if this is even the right word)  haze on her face?
> She has beautiful eyes! Maybe shell model for you again...



I'll say that is the result of the silver reflector. I have my strobes with me today and may be able to get her to sit in again. The 5d has all 4 batteries charged so, yikes, I have no excuses when, um, if I screw up again.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok... Gorgeous Wife redux. Got my own camera and PW firing. It's ok, but she really does hate having her picture done. She doesn't like her teeth or the lines in her face when she smiles. She certainly doesn't see herself the way I see her.  Anyway, she did sit again, and here it is:


----------



## gsgary (Dec 22, 2010)

WB looks off and lighting is not good, i can see why she does not like it, straight on does not work get her to sit sideways and turn towards you


----------

